# I caught a Tarpon in my 'Yak!!! #69



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Billy and Me launched at Six Mile Landing, Guana Lake, near Jacksonville at daybreak, and right off the bat, began catching fish. I had a nice Trout before the sun was up, and Billy wasn't far behind. He quickly ran by me, and stayed ahead all day... 

I think he ended up with 11 Trout, and I got 8. The rest of the story is the literally dozens of Ladyfish we caught. The place was pure LOUSY with them. 

The highlight of my day was the little Tarpon I caught...My first, and I'm proud of him...  










Always good to add another species to the "caught list".

And here's the highlight of Billy's day...    










He didn't even cry when we pushed it on thru and cut the barb off... :redface: 

Here's Billy with a Trout,










And yours truly..










We fought a constant wind all day, but the fish didn't seem to mind, it was a slow steady bite when we got there, and when we left, about 1400. The lure of choice was a Mirrodine, and if it weren't for them, we'd have caught NOTHING. I couldn't raise a fish on any other lure I tossed. Neither did Billy, as far as I know.

Not a bad day at all, for a couple guys on their first trip to a new fishin' spot...


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

nice report and congrats on first tarpon


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice pics . . . especially the the treble  Did the tarpon pull off line or did you use your yak as drag?  Nice catch!!!!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

that little poon is awesome. how did it fight for its size? lots of jumps?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job*

Way to go.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

screw the tarpon, how'd the white guy fight? lots of jumps? :beer:opcorn:


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

uncdub13 said:


> that little poon is awesome. how did it fight for its size? lots of jumps?


That little feller went off the chain...It was a textbook tarpon fight, at about 1/100th scale

I though I had a much bigger fish when he nailed the Mirrodine and took off...


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

nice report -- cute lil tarpon
billy-ouch! should get a tetanus shot if he's not had a booster recently (think they are good for like 10 yrs)


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

wow... congrats RailRoader!!


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

nice poon RR. My first and only poons have all been that size. We get them on light fly rods in misquito impoundments near KSCAFS. They are awesome on a small 2 weight rod. Plus there are baby snook, reds, and trout there too, so some days you might get a micro slam. Looks like a nice day out.


----------

